
Struggling Philadelphia Inquirer is donated to nonprofit in groundbreaking deal - ourmandave
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/01/12/struggling-philadelphia-inquirer-officially-is-donated-to-a-nonprofit-in-groundbreaking-media-deal/
======
zeropointmodule
At first glance this story doesn't appear to fit here, but I think it's one of
the most insightful responses to the news revolution by anyone over 60,
potentially ever.

